

Spendology: My Weekend Project - kaa2102
http://www.spendology.net
Spendology helps users create a budget. The project actually took about 9 weeks working weekends and some nights. I came up with the general idea about a year ago.&#60;p&#62;HN has been very helpful in this process. I learned a lot about customer discovery and product development in addition to getting tons of motivation.
======
MartinMoi
Fatal error: Call to undefined function encrypt() in
/home/kaa2102/public_html/data.php on line 109

~~~
kaa2102
I think I cleared up this error. Thank you for taking the time to comment.

------
iambot
hahaha yeah right. "pay me $30 before you test my project" "and whatever you
do don't use your favorite/main browser"

hahaha... no thanks

~~~
kaa2102
Thanks for the feedback. I wish you the best of luck on your current and
future projects. Cheers!

